# Stuart mullet run in a micro



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

"I think were gonna need a bigger boat" 







:-?. Also caught a nice snook while drifting the grass flats which was cool


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

first video worked second one didnt either way nice tarpon!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If this one dont work i give up


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Not only is the mullet run in full swing, but we've got a heckuva-tonova-zillionofa sardine/glass minnow run going too. The stuff is so thick off the beach south of the inlet the pelicans aren't even diving, they are just sitting in the water in the schools and dipping their heads down into the pods and eating. 

Find 'em and your day is made. Fish on every cast. 

Congrats on the tarpon, looks like fun. I miss the night fishing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lets go tom! I promise its realy fun when the tarpon pulls the boat!!  ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Dad's been down again, last week and this coming. Fishing every day...gets tiring! 

I don't think there's any feeling quite like catching a big fish out of a little boat. Congrats!

Hey on a side note, the south jetty's been on fire the whole way out the cut. Yesterday morning I saw someone do it the smart way; pulled a kayak all the way up on the beach near the weather station platform and fish it from shore. 

At least during the weekend that'd be a whole lot easier with all the boat traffic.

-T


----------

